# Was halten XC-Teile denn aus? Element und RF Deus Part´s



## knoxvillj (1. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

ich stelle mir schon länger die frage was so ein element so alles aushällt.
ich selbst fahre selber ein 06´er und hab von RF deus teile verbaut.

mein einsatzgebiet ist aber mehr das tourenfahren als rennen bestreiten, gardasee auf und abfahrten, mal nen alpen-x und der weg zur arbeit. 

da ich selbst aber gute 85kg auf die waage bekomme stell ich mir bei schnelleren abfahrten mit groben wurzelpassagen verblockten trails und den ein oder anderen absatz schon des öfteren die frage 
ob es dem element dem vorbau,lenker usw so richtig gefällt ! !

und nun die frage was habt ihr für erfahrungen oder wissen über die haltbarkeit von solchen parts bzw bikes im härteren einsatz?  

bin ich mal gespannt  

gruß


----------



## bestmove (1. November 2006)

Moin,
schöne Frage, die hab ich mir auch mal gestellt und bin jetzt zu dem Schluß gekommen, doch auf ein Slayer umzusteigen. Ich finde das Element geht schön schnell bergauf aber bei der Abfahrt zeigt es dann Schwächen, bei heftigeren Passagen mutiert es zu einer Springmaus - zu wenig Federweg am Heck.

Aushalten tut es eine ganze Menge aber wer weiß inwieweit die Materialermüdung bei der Fahrweise voranschreitet ... und der grosse Knall kommt dann beim Alpen X  prima, also lieber eine Nummer sicherer gehen. Für Rider um die 90kg (und aufwärts) und dem Einsatzgebiet, würde ich auf jeden Fall  die stabilere Variante wählen.

Für mich kam dann noch hinzu, das ich auch mal nen Bikepark besuchen will um zu gucken, was noch geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (1. November 2006)

Solange die Stufen nicht höher als 50 cm werden, seh ICH nicht so das Problem....

Den Lenker sollte man dann eben häufiger (alle 2 jahre) austauschen.

Meterhohe Drops sollt man sicherlich mit dem Rad nicht machen!


----------



## Monday (2. November 2006)

also mein element 70 von 2005 hält jetzt seit 2 jahren.
einsatzgebiet: marathons und sehr singeltrail reiche touren und das bei einem systemgewicht (schönes wort) von über 90 kg.

nur die stickstoffkammer vom fox dämpfer hat jetzt einen defekt, bin mal gespannt wie teuer das wird. und die lackierung hat etwas gelitten.

deus?! kann nur über die kurbeln berichten; absolut gerade und keine probleme mit der eloxierung. halten einiges aus.


----------



## el Lingo (2. November 2006)

Ach, so ein Service kostet schlappe 95,-â¬ bei Toxohilics. Habe heute wegen genau dem Problem mit denen telefoniert. Ist schon ein bisschen viel fÃ¼r 2h Arbeit.


----------



## knoxvillj (3. November 2006)

das mit den meterhohem drops ist klar 
dafür ist  das element ja schon gleich gar nicht da.

los leute postet mal 

was ihr mit euerem element so macht, welche erfahrungen ihr abseitz der olympischen xc-rennstrecke so gemacht habt,
oder seid ihr alle crosscountry-racer wie sie im buche stehen.


----------



## iNSANE! (3. November 2006)

Hab grad mit Freude gelesen dass sowohl die XC als auch die AM Lenker von RaceFace & SYNCROS im Biketest gut gehalten haben. Ihr seid also auf der sicheren Seite mit leichten, aber edlen Teilen!


----------



## Der Toni (3. November 2006)

Ich fahre mit meinem Element Touren, Alpencross und zb. 24h Rennen (Duisburg). Die Lenkerkombi (FSA K-Force Carbon / F99) ist leicht und sehr sicher. Habe noch nie Probs damit gehabt. Die einzigen Verschleißerscheinungen waren bisher Tretlager (Isis) nach 4500km - war zuerst Race Face Lager - jetzt FSA und hat schon mehr als 5000km runter.
Und die Hinterbaubuchsen (Gleitlager)waren letzte Woche nach 2 1/2 Jahren fällig.


----------



## lowisbmx (3. November 2006)

Ich hab ein 96er Element Race in 16.5 das hab ich das letzte halbe Jahr als Dirt-Fully gefahren, mit einer Z1 drinnen und einer harten Dämpferfeder. Wenn man schön flowig fährt gibts da keine Probleme und man hat ein superleichtes Radl.


----------



## All-Mountain (3. November 2006)

bestmove schrieb:


> Moin,
> schöne Frage, die hab ich mir auch mal gestellt und bin jetzt zu dem Schluß gekommen, doch auf ein Slayer umzusteigen. Ich finde das Element geht schön schnell bergauf aber bei der Abfahrt zeigt es dann Schwächen, bei heftigeren Passagen mutiert es zu einer Springmaus - zu wenig Federweg am Heck.
> 
> Aushalten tut es eine ganze Menge aber wer weiß inwieweit die Materialermüdung bei der Fahrweise voranschreitet ... und der grosse Knall kommt dann beim Alpen X  prima, also lieber eine Nummer sicherer gehen. Für Rider um die 90kg (und aufwärts) und dem Einsatzgebiet, würde ich auf jeden Fall  die stabilere Variante wählen.



Kann ich zu 100% unterschreiben. Ich wiege 85-90 Kg und bin mit meinem Element von 2001 bis 2005 die fiesesten Abfahrten in den Alpen und am Gardasee runter. Bike und Parts haben alles problemlos ausgehalten aber die fehlende Federweg>80mm-Option hat mich dazu bewogen auf was stabileres mit mehr Federweg umzusteigen (und das dumpfe Gefühl, dass das Element für sowas nicht gebaut ist...).

2005 hab ich mir ein Slayer geholt und habs bis heute nicht bereut. Dank der All-Mountain-Geometrie und der 130 mm Federweg hat man jede Menge Spaß auf den Abfahrten und bergauf ist man damit auch noch gut dabei. 

Ungefähr ein Drittel meiner Km mache ich aber immer noch mit dem Element. Auf leichten Alpentouren und meiner Isar-Hausstrecke macht es nach wie vor irren Spaß mit solch einer reinrassigen XC-Feile unterwegs zu sein. Ist ja auch fast 2 Kg leichter als das Slayer und hat einen Mörder-Antritt


----------



## knoxvillj (4. November 2006)

danke erstmal an die welche mir netterweise gepostet haben.
das mit dem slayer ist ne variante, und bringt abwärts auch mehr spass.
hatte vor dem element auch ein 130mm all-mountain.

sehe ich das dann richtig das mann aus dem bauch heraus meint das xc-zeug 
(deus,element usw) hält dies und das evtl. nicht aus,
aber in der praxis gibts niemanden der sein element auf härteren abfahrten geschrottet hat. 

das ist ja interessant. 

meine meinung ist ja die 
wenn ich den dämpfer und die gabel nicht zum durchschlagen bringe dürfte es doch dem bike auch nichts ausmachen.
wie seht ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (4. November 2006)

knoxvillj schrieb:


> meine meinung ist ja die
> wenn ich den dämpfer und die gabel nicht zum durchschlagen bringe dürfte es doch dem bike auch nichts ausmachen.
> wie seht ihr das?



Bin mir nicht sicher on man das so genau abgrenzen kann. Pauschal würde ich meinen, dass beim dropen und harten Bikepark-Einsatz ein CC-Bike und seine  CC-Parts an Ihre Grenzen stoßen. Fahrergewicht und SX-Stufe der Trails sind natürlich auch ein Kriterium.

Einen Punkt gibt es noch der für mich beim Kauf meines Slayers mit ausschlaggebend war: _die Geometrie_. Die sportlich-gestreckte Sitzhaltung am Element ist für steile Abfahrten einfach nicht optimal.


----------

